# Narcotic tracking,  crew inventoring, and supervisor auditing



## CBraud (Aug 30, 2017)

I am just reaching out to see what agencies are using to track, inventory and audit their narcotics. We are looking to go all electronic but haven't found anything that fits in our current scope. I am not opposed to changing the current processes so if you can let me know that you have tried and what works for your system, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you,
Clint


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 1, 2017)

Operative IQ. 

Or, just build a simple excel and distribute it on sharepoint.


----------



## SpecialK (Sep 1, 2017)

Each controlled drug safe has a tracking sheet which is filled in to count restocking, drawing, and use.  I'm fairly sure they are randomly audited but I wouldn't have a clue honestly.  Use, and wasting, of controlled drugs by individual officers is now much more easily audited using ePRF; in the old days when there was paper PRFs it was near impossible to trace.


----------



## CBraud (Sep 1, 2017)

We went from paper to our current system which is Google sheets. Which is working OK for us.


----------

